# tasto del cellulare a forma di cornetta verde



## BillyElliot01

Ciao a tutti!
Vorrei sapere se, in francese, esiste un vocabolo specifico per indicare il tasto del cellulare a forma di cornetta verde, quello che utilizziamo per rispondere alle chiamate.
Vi faccio questa domanda perché una domanda del genere mi è stata proposta durante un test di francese.
La mia risposta è stata "Combiné vert", ma non credo sia quella esatta..
Non avendo avuto la possibilità di vedere le soluzioni o assistere alla correzione del compito, mi è rimasto il dubbio.
Grazie mille!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao BillyElliot e benvenut@ in WRF,
Mi sembra che il tasto verde, lo chiamino "Décrocher" o "Répondre"...


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao e benvenuto, BillyElliot01 

Vedo ciò che descrivi ma non potevo trovare il nome. Mi sembra che Matoupaschat abbia ragione (come al solito) "*le bouton "décrocher"" *o *"le bouton "répondre""*


----------



## كلمات

Credo si chiami touche d'appel.


----------



## matoupaschat

كلمات said:


> Credo si chiami touche d'appel.


Esatto!


----------



## BillyElliot01

Grazie mille a tutti!!


----------

